# introducing: Bear my Caucasian Ovcharka puppy!



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys, Bears been with me a while now and havnt posted much on here since ive had him but thought i should share some info bout him....

He is now 18weeks, around 30kgs and growing into a little tank! lol 

Temperament wise, complete softy to anyone he is familiar with and settling down slowly around strangers. He is perfect with most animals tho, although not so great with iggys but my iggy hates dogs so that was doomed to happen... 


theres lots of pics in my threads on mfk but for those of you who have no idea about mfk... 

heres my youtube channel with a selection of vids up: ermgravy's Channel - YouTube 

Ill update some pics to flickr and get em up here over the next week!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He looks lovely in your Avatar - but I'm off to check him out on You Tube.

Someone was asking for information about Ovcharkas on here a few weeks ago, as they were interested in getting one.

ETA: lovely videos, but were the walking in the forest ones taken on one day? Just worried about walking a large, heavyweight breed puppy of 15 & 16 weeks age for that length of time?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you! no, he has never been out for a very long walk. He was walked for around 30 min a day in (small sessions) from clearing jabs till he hit just over 3 months. since then he has n will remain on restricted exercise for the time being! : victory:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

ermgravy said:


> thank you! no, he has never been out for a very long walk. He was walked for around 30 min a day in (small sessions) from clearing jabs till he hit just over 3 months. since then he has n will remain on restricted exercise for the time being! : victory:


Its brutal having to keep them in isn't it lol.

Mine doesn't really care about my Iggy. Iggy is a little cautious tough


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ermgravy said:


> thank you! no, he has never been out for a very long walk. He was walked for around 30 min a day in (small sessions) from clearing jabs till he hit just over 3 months. since then he has n will remain on restricted exercise for the time being! : victory:


But the guideline for walking puppies is 5 minutes per month of age, so 30 mins a day is over-excercising.

With a large and heavy breed like this it's even more important that you don't exceed the recommended allowance, as his bones will still be very soft and you could be creating a problem, like arthritis, when he's older.

I'm not lecturing you here, just concerned with such a large breed that has a lot of growing to do, that you don't create problems for him when he gets older.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My Dad want's an Ovcharka and I must say yours look lovely! :flrt:

Did you get Bear in the UK or did you import him? 

Gosh I can't wait to read all about him. 

-Elina


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

prior to 3 months no structurally a large breeds is the same as any dog in terms on bone to weight/mass tolerance. he is on very restricted exercise for the next months as this is the crucial stage in large breed development... I fully respect your concern but im no idiot ive been around large and working breeds my hole life my uncle and mainly auntie are very respected newfie breeders are there lines have won countless water rescue medals...


He came from in country his sire is one of ukcaucasians stud dogs (Borris) and the breeder and owner of the dame is located in hampshire.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

DavieB said:


> Its brutal having to keep them in isn't it lol.
> 
> Mine doesn't really care about my Iggy. Iggy is a little cautious tough


murder mate! i have a decent sized garden at least i jus let him chill on the grass most the day he loves it out there...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's lovely :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ermgravy said:


> prior to 3 months no structurally a large breeds is the same as any dog in terms on bone to weight/mass tolerance. he is on very restricted exercise for the next months as this is the crucial stage in large breed development... I fully respect your concern but im no idiot ive been around large and working breeds my hole life my uncle and mainly auntie are very respected newfie breeders are there lines have won countless water rescue medals...


Good to know! :2thumb:

as I said I wasn't lecturing you and nowhere did I even suggest you were an idiot!!! I was just checking as it's an easy mistake to make, because they'll walk for a lot longer if you let them and not everyone knows the damage they might be doing! :2thumb:

Elina, was it you who put up the thread asking about them?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> Good to know! :2thumb:
> 
> as I said I wasn't lecturing you and nowhere did I even suggest you were an idiot!!! I was just checking as it's an easy mistake to make, because they'll walk for a lot longer if you let them and not everyone knows the damage they might be doing! :2thumb:
> 
> *Elina, was it you who put up the thread asking about them?*


Yeppers!
-
Elina


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

thats guys i just stuck a few pics up on my albums here.... :flrt:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

@ 5months, 1week... 

12032012316 by MrBisto, on Flickr

12032012317 by MrBisto, on Flickr

12032012318 by MrBisto, on Flickr

crassed out on the back seat with Jess my Lab.... after trip to forest :flrt:

11032012311 by MrBisto, on Flickr


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:hmm: I think he's maybe grown a little! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

He is starting to actually look like a CO rather than a bundle of fluff.. half of me is soo proud the other half wants him to be baby bear for ever... :flrt:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

ermgravy said:


> He is starting to actually look like a CO rather than a bundle of fluff.. half of me is soo proud the other half wants him to be baby bear for ever... :flrt:


A shame how fast they grow aint it.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

too fast!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hes Luverly!! x


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Hes Luverly!! x


Thanks!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

so cute and so big:flrt:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

He is totally stunning :flrt:

Do you get a lot of people stopping you when you're out with him?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you! lol yeap just a lil... every1 bare dog-o-phobics and Polish (we have a large community here) want to know more about him... lol the polsih have seen it all before... 


even i was in awe yesterday though as we walked up on a kurdish guy walking a 3 month kangal thru southampton! I would of become his new best friend (im obsessed with kangals aswell as ovcharka, banhar and bully kutas) but his english was terrible and he was in a terrible hurry to get off...


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

ermgravy said:


> thank you! lol yeap just a lil... every1 bare dog-o-phobics and Polish (we have a large community here) want to know more about him... lol the polsih have seen it all before... lol


:lol2: That'll be fun when he's a big boy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

What's his temperament for training like? Is he 'on it' like a collie or a thinker like a rottie or a bit more like a rhodesian where they soak it up like a sponge but don't learn specific behaviours as easily?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

they are weird to train is really bizarre, like more dominant than anything ive worked in a while... 

He is very observant and takes on new things very quickly even with out command some times (he is around my Lab a lot).

But once taught its not a guarantee he will follow a command, depends on his mood 90% we are getting there tho... 

He has a pretty low food drive atm and im having two feed to meals on training days as training reward just to build some food drive to work with...

His prey drive is awesome and im doing lots of re-enforcement work with toys as reward its just back to front slightly norm you go food to toys... lol


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

ermgravy said:


> thank you! lol yeap just a lil... every1 bare dog-o-phobics and Polish (we have a large community here) want to know more about him... lol the polsih have seen it all before...
> 
> 
> even i was in awe yesterday though as we walked up on a kurdish guy walking a 3 month kangal thru southampton! I would of become his new best friend (im obsessed with kangals aswell as ovcharka, banhar and bully kutas) but his english was terrible and he was in a terrible hurry to get off...


You're nuts :lol2: Much more dog than I'd ever want, I couldn't have that big and THAT wilfull! I'd be alright with an Anatolian Shepherd maybe but beyond that you can keep 'em! :lol2:


ermgravy said:


> they are weird to train is really bizarre, like more dominant than anything ive worked in a while...
> 
> He is very observant and takes on new things very quickly even with out command some times (he is around my Lab a lot).
> 
> ...


Yeah you've just got to learn what works for both of you! He sounds like what I'd expect tbh - intelligent but not as trainable as a lot of pet breeds. I'd be happy with 90% to be honest from a puppy!


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

i was expecting something along the lines of a very stubborn malinois (one thats a bit too wilful) only with twice the pulling power :lol2:

pretty much what got... :2thumb:

yeah its a case of us learning each other and him growing in confidence the more we are together and the better bonded the more he trust me the more he listens... the more dominant a dog the long it takes them to full respect you i think... he respects we are family and he respects the fact that i feed him, 
Its just that when i say work, destroying the flower bed is a much better option... 

its the age + the dominance... and he is getting to the point i trust him around strangers as long as it is not in my house, if so they need careful introduction and even then he will watch them like a hawk and atm its purely down to his judgement weather or not they are causing a threat... this judgement needs a fair bit of work! 

I have a large run so he has somewhere to go if he really takes a dislike to someone but this will be trained out!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

lovely puppy! ive always wanted one or two lol but with 14 st bernards and a newfie its unlikely to happen!!! looks like hes going to be a great size ( didnt want to say hes going to be big as it drives me nuts when ppl say that about my bernards) 

at that funny lanky pup stage, legs to big for body yet totally adorable! 

give him a cuddle from me!!

cheri


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

im in awe, that many bernards how do you ever cope with that amount of slober.... :lol2:

bernards and newfs i love to pieces both gorgeous breeds... but 15 mosslers is a commitment! I take my hat off to you!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

its a tough life but someones gotta do it lol 

we are extecting 2 litters one on sunday- so its 24 hour work at the moment zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

cheri ( www.fairviewstbernards.co.uk )


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah gorgeous dog, not seen this breed before, bet he is uber cuddly!  As much as I would love one I'm still chasing after that pomeranian from Crufts 2012...must...resist...kidnapping...


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheri, all the best with the litters! just had a look around your site! Your dogs are gorgeous...


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, we had one litter yesterday 245 am she started 5 boys and a girl, 2nd mummy is snoring away at my feet as we soeak shes due any time over the next 5 days 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

He is a grand looking dog. Can't wait to see update pics as he grows. Nice to see another owner on forum.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovely dog and one I've never heard of before, I've just seen the site with the St. Bernards on... Way too cute!


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

CorntasticBully said:


> He is a grand looking dog. Can't wait to see update pics as he grows. Nice to see another owner on forum.


male or female? how old and import or breed? :2thumb: CO is the way forward....


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Bear in pond... Caucasian Ovcharka. - YouTube


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Cracking video. He's a cracking looking big dog. What sort of height and weight is he now. Think he must be almost the exact same age as Yuri. Love his black mask. Thers no max size guidline on them is there?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Caucasian Ovcharka RKF Breed Standard

72-75cm at the shoulders and 160-180lbs -68cm for males is disqualified by russian standards, his mum is original georgian working lines and his dad is hungarian line i believe... 

his birthday was oct 7th 2011 from memory... he must be 6.5 months in the vid i just rounded what i thought....


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

ermgravy said:


> Caucasian Ovcharka RKF Breed Standard
> 
> 72-75cm at the shoulders and 160-180lbs -68cm for males is disqualified by russian standards, his mum is original georgian working lines and his dad is hungarian line i believe...
> 
> his birthday was oct 7th 2011 from memory... he must be 6.5 months in the vid i just rounded what i thought....


Thats about 5" taller than Yuri and about 5 weeks older... He's looking great, doesnt look gangly either, Yuri is a touch gangly the now especially after a dip and hes all wet lol.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

no thats not his height now, sorry i been drinking tonight... lol he is a touch over 61cm at shoulders at and weight im not 105 sure, ive got a bit sloopy on recording it of late, he is now too heavy to stand steady on the scales with thou.... :lol2:

he is quite slim on his rear quater still atm i wana see those legs fill out in time nowhere near enough meat on him atm but then he is a big dog and id rather grow him slim and fill him out later, but i never really thought he was so slim until noticing him all wet...


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I think our dogs will be very similar,in size anyway Yuri is proving pretty good in training but I reckon his guarding instinct won't kick in until he is around 18 month he is going to be about 130-140lb I reckon and about 175-180cm 

Yuri is 25" just now and getting towards the 85lb mark just now. He is from showing lines, russian and lithuanian. sire is first generation Irish from russian parents. I don't actually know if anyone still works the RBT, apart from pulling and shutzhund (which I don;t think they are that good at)


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

yeap its certainly going to be interesting to see how they compare in size as adults, having never personally seen borris bears sire or even pics of the rest of either parents litters its hard for me to realistically gauge where to expect him to stop, i have a good idea in my head but we will have to see... 

Ive seen some pretty competent rbts for schutz but that said its a very individual thing its so temperament based its not really down to breed as much as individual...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great video - he was really enjoying himself and he's really growing on well :flrt:. I agree with you at this age, it's maybe better that he's 'on the slim side'.

That's some coat he's got on him already though - does it take much looking after?


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah, he's a smasher - can't believe he's still that young, he looks like a 'proper' dog already. I really enjoyed reading about the breed variation in the breed standard link you posted :2thumb:

DavieB I know I saw an RBT sold as a personal protection dog last year or something...

Here you go, from google -
Boris - 40 month old Black Russian Terrier. Personal Protection Dogs from A1K9

Can't wait to see updates down the line :2thumb:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you both kindly! 

feorag: i give him Kernelcote 5ml a day and brush hm through for 10min max every 2-3 days. he is pretty dam easy to look after his coat, aslong as i avoid clay bogs/pits..... 

annabel they are such a diverse breed there is so much that can be done with them breeding wise within standards and so many variations inlines thats what makes me love CO's that little more... you and me both cant wait to see what his full potential will be... :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

aww what a happy looking boy :flrt:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Bear plays Fetch in pond. Caucasian Ovcharka UK - YouTube

part2...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ermgravy said:


> feorag: i give him Kernelcote 5ml a day and brush hm through for 10min max every 2-3 days. he is pretty dam easy to look after his coat, aslong as i avoid clay bogs/pits.....


Do you find that makes the coat easier to look after then. Does it affect the shedding, like maybe lessening it?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

They claim:

"*Stops coat complications.

*Short shedding period.

*Gives a real source of energy, especially to young dogs.

*No bad smelling breath.

*Facilitates weaning at all ages" 

so far id agree on all points it works wonders, also has noticeable benefits to minor skin injures. 

Kernelcote [Kernelcote.] - £14.99 : Pooch Dvd, Dog and Cat Care and Training Dvd/s


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ermgravy said:


> They claim:
> 
> "*Stops coat complications.
> 
> ...


I googled it before I posted - just was curious whether all those claims were genuine?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

pretty much yeap. its much more visible in short single coats but definitely noticeable on the grooming front in all coat types...


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Bear & friends. Caucasian Ovcharka UK - YouTube this is old one i forgot to upload, aged about 5/5months....


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Aaaaw he is lovely! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ermgravy said:


> Bear & friends. Caucasian Ovcharka UK - YouTube this is old one i forgot to upload, aged about 5/5months....


You can really appreciate how big Bear is when you see him alongside the lab and colllie. BTW that a helluva collar on your lab girl! :lol:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

lol Jess is my absolute diamond, she earned that collar! fat lab that will out retrieve all my friends springers on a shoot... :whistling2: She lives with my parents no matter what i do to shift the weight she puts it back on its all my parents but i dont hold it against my fat lil gal... lol but both her and Bude are lower backed specimens of there breeds not big dog or girl by any means. But that sad that vid was a month or two ago!!! :gasp:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

2013 updates so far (only just got my cam back...)


IMG-20120429-00144 by MrBisto, on Flickr

IMG-20120429-00145 by MrBisto, on Flickr

IMG-20120429-00146 by MrBisto, on Flickr

IMG-20120429-00147 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130304_143157 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130304_143237 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_112630 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_112944 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_112946 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_112959 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_113001 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_113314 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130305_113243 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130308_062305 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130308_062317_10 by MrBisto, on Flickr

20130308_062451 by MrBisto, on Flickr


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's growing on lovely! :2thumb:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

we are trying... but thank you as always... he is a full blown CO teenager atm but we are getting there slowly... I guess next he will grow outwards and gain some length between the legs... its been proper fascinating watching how he grows and changes stage by stage.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, i reckon it'll take a breed like this a few years to fully mature and fill out. And the teenage stage is a nightmare! :lol2:


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! :flrt: *swoon*


----------

